# Vojclové



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc s tým slovem.

"Kožanov stojí proti nám a chvílí se nehejbe. Pak luskne prstama a za náma je najednou řada paragánů, poznám ty uniformy, jsou to gardový paragáni, ne jen tak naký vojclové, a všichni jsou obrovský".
Vojclové je to asi moc hovorový, protože nenajdu to ani v českém slovníku.
Co to znamená?
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj, taky jsem tohle slovo neznal, ale celkem jistě to znamená "voják".


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, jo. Možná nějak pejorativní? Anebo, že nebyli obyčejný vojáci, ale byli tak obrovské?
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Ne, obrovští byli ti paragáni - na rozdíl od obyčejných "vojclů".
"Vojcl" mi opravdu zní trochu pejorativně, i když jist si tím nejsem, neboť na vojně jsem nebyl. Může to být taky nářeční - našel jsem ten výraz v textu severomoravského barda Nohavici.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ok, děkuju moc


----------



## jazyk

Můj slovník nespisovné češtiny dosvědčuje Winpojův dojem.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju. Víš, jestli je to nářeční, anebo pejorativní?


----------



## jazyk

Slovník nic neříká ohledně toho.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc všem!


----------

